# Keeping Hands and Feet warm



## Travis (Aug 14, 2007)

Does anyone have any Tips/Tricks how they stay warm up in the tree stand. I have tried several types of gloves/Mits and my hands still feel frozen stiff! I can wiggle my toes and warm them up but can't seem to keep my hands from getting extremely cold.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Hand warmers work great and can be purchased for about $1 per pair and last about 8 hrs. and no odor. Just open packet, shake and place in gloves/mittens.
LindyRigger


----------



## drew 2313 (Sep 30, 2008)

buy the 99 cent hand warmers from dicks, they do the trick for me.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Get you a hand warmer thing that wraps around like a fanny pack(quarterbacks us them), put 1-2 hand warmers from wal-mart in there and your good to go. Get those new foot warmers as well, the ones that are as long as your boots....they are insoles, just one pair of thin socks though because your feet will sweat. Keep you warm for 6-8hrs.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I got a pack of 6 hand warmers at Walmart just the other day, $1.97, and us macho guys do use one of those little kiddies butt pack hand muffs, with the hand warmers they are great. I can even wear light gloves with it. Last year for the feet I got a pair of the over the boot, boot blankets or bags, those are most excellent. Get in your stand and slip them on and zip them up. Even in the 1200 gram boots my feet got cold.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

The handwarmers are great for your hands, and thinsulate in your boots, and stay away from cotton socks! I wear polyester and wool socks, and my feet stay nice and toasty. If you want to spend a little money, the Themacare heat wraps are excellent. Get the ones that go across your shoulders and the one that goes around your lower back, and your days of getting cold will be over.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't like hand warmers only for selfish reasons... I'm cheap! I just don't like spending money on them. I find that the warmer I can keep my legs, upper body, head and neck, the less my hands and feet will be bothered. That means over-doing it a bit with the layers, but I can peel layers off when it's time to be more active. My Rocky boots are lined with Gore-Tex and I also avoid the cotton socks, preferring a synthetic inner layer with wool over that. I usually just wear thin jersey gloves and keep my hands in my pockets. I've also had good success with some thick wool/thinsulate mittens that peel back to expose the fingers.

The real key to the feet seems to be dealing with the sweat.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Eat snickers bar chocolate helps keep the body warm, also before bed if you are at deer camp. The best socks are the life timers at bass pro. I just took 1.5 pairs back that the heel was worn out of and got 2 pair back buck. They are nice warm socks but your wife and hunting buddy's will appreciate it if you change the at least once during gun season.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

I read an article once about "bagging" your deer. This guy used a sleeping bag to keep him warm while sitting in his tree stand. I have used this technique on several occasions, especially when I had one of the kids with me. Just zip yourself in up to your armpits if you have a big enough bag. It will keep your entire body warm for hours, keeping you in your stand and outlasting other hunters in your area and letting them stir the deer up for you. It also helps to concile your leg and feet movements.

Looking at the extended weather forecast, I will probably be taking my sleeping bag with me on Monday's opener and "bagging" my deer.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

100&#37; wool gloves. I still have my Army issue wool inserts and use them while cold water fishing. They will keep your hands warm even if you get them wet. That's why the Army uses them.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

if your feet sweat ,try using an antipersperant on them b4 you go out. do not use a deodorant


----------



## Travis (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions guys. i will have to give them a try.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Hand warmers and feet warmers do the trick for me, but definately, keep your head and neck warm as they are where most of your heat is lost. If I get cold, it's mostly because of my head and neck. Also, keep wiggling your toes in your boots. When sitting in a stand for long periods, blood flow to the legs gets restricted. If you can, stand up once in a while to keep the blood flowing.


----------



## k_marshall (Nov 1, 2007)

The key to keeping your hands and feet warm is keeping your core warm. Wear more on your chest and head so your body doesnt have to work as hard to keep them warm and can concentrate on your toes and fingers


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i always wear a good pair of insulated gloves walking to my stand, not letting them get cold is the first step to keeping them warm. once on stand, i upzip my bibs just enough to stick my right hand in along my belly to keep my hand warm, my left hand goes into my left pocket with a 99 cent handwarmer. wool socks are the only way to go and the first pair should be a knee high pair of thin wool dress sox. ive found that pack boots keep my feet the warmest the longest.


----------



## CanalRunner (Jan 23, 2006)

when its super cold out try to not tie you boots super tight. you end up putting unnecessary pressure on the lower leg/ankle area putting more restriction on the blood flow than necessary. especially when you have 2 pairs of socks such as a good pair of liner socks and good wool socks (a must) with your thermals tucked into your socks to hold em down all starts to restirct


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I've found over the years that my feet get sweaty/wet walking to my stand - and ultimately getting cold. Now I fire up 2 heat packs before I walk into the woods - and only wear a pair of polypropeline socks to my stand. I bought a foot bed sole that inserts in my boots that accepts the heat packs - they slide into a channel near my toes. When I get to my tree, I take my boots off, insert the warmers, put on a pair of WOOL socks and put my boots back on. This usually keeps my feet nice and warm. If you put the heaters in your boots before walking to your stand - they tend to use up the oxygen in your boots and burn out. On really cold days, I'll also get the kind that stick to the tops of your socks on your toes - and also put these on at my stand before putting my boots on.

For my hands - I fire up more heat packs and put them in the pockets of my jacket - then while I'm sitting in my stand, I can put my hands in my pockets - grab the warmers and keep my hands warm. Then when I need to - pull my hands out, but the warmers are still in my pockets working.


----------

